# Attn. Columbus OH



## wct4life

If their is anyone in that area looking for a climber/foreman, I would be interested. I'll be moving their this March, but will be home (OH) for xmas job hunting. I have a resume ready and letters of recommendation available. Please e-mail or PM me with any questions.

Thanks, Seth


----------



## SAMSON

Cleveland Here


----------



## wct4life

I figured that I'd bump this. I'll be in Ohio by April 1st. Still looking.


----------



## rb_in_va

wct4life said:


> I'll be in Ohio by April 1st.



Is that a joke?


----------

